# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Nαυτιλιακές Eταιρείες Κρουαζιέρας - Cruise Shipping Companies >  Monarch Classic Cruises

## despo

Η εταιρεία ανακοίνωσε την απόκτηση του κρουαζιερόπλοιου Vision Star που διαθέτει 400 καμπίνες, αλλά δεν διευκρινίζει πιο πρωην πλοίο ειναι αυτό, ουτε αν πρόκειται να αντικαταστησει καποιο άλλο, το μόνο οτι θα κάνει 3/4 ήμερες.

----------


## Ellinis

VISION STAR θα ονομαζόταν το βαπόρι που είχε κανονίσει να ναυλώσει από το 2009 η Ισπανική Vision Cruises.
Πρόκειται για το CLIPPER JEWEL, πρώην SUPERSTAR GEMINI, που είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1992 ως CROWN DYNASTY. 

Η ιδιοκτήτρια του Clipper Group έχει και το CLIPPER PACIFIC που πρόσφατε το αντικατέστησε το ΜΟΝΑ LISA στην ναύλωση του στην Peaceboat.

Και μια φωτο ως SUPERSTAR GEMINI
GEMINI.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## raflucgr

She will be most likely a hard competitor to the Louis' Cristal.

----------


## Ellinis

Αθόρυβα η εταιρεία άλλαξε όνομα και πλέων λέγεται Μodern Classic Cruises. Ποιός το σκεφτηκε αυτό;  :Confused:

----------


## AegeanIslands

Προκειται για πολυ πετυχημενη αγορα απο την πλοιοκτητρια *CLIPPER GROUP* και ακομα πιο ευστοχη επιλογη για την διαχειρηστρια *VISION CRUISES* και Ναυλωτρια *MODERN CLASSIC CRUISES* να το δραστηριοποιηση στο Αιγαιο,αφου το πλοιο βρισκεται σε πολυ καλη κατασταση απο αποψη συντηρησης σκαφους και μηχανολογικου εξοπλισμου ενω διακρινεται για την εξυπνη διαρρυθμιση των εσωτερικων του χωρων αλλα και των αφθονων ανοικτων καταστρωματων.SuperStarGemini05.jpgΧωριτικοτητα περι τους 850 επιβατες και Ταχυτητα 18-18.5 κομβων που κρινεται υπεραρκετη για το προγραμμα των ταξιδιων του και βγαινουν ανετα και απροβληματιστα.Οι ελκτικες του ικανοτητες ειναι εφαμιλες πλοιων Φινλανδεζικου Ναυπηγιου της δεκαετιας του 90.Με την ευχη το πλοιο να εχει καλα ταξιδια ,να ειναι κερδοφορο και τυχερο,ελπιζουμε η επανδρωση να ειναι ανταξια του πλοιου.

----------


## Apostolos

Ελπίζω με την γαλανολευκη και Ελληνικό πλήρωμα... (κάνω όνειρα αλλα ειπαμε...)

----------


## starce

Kalimera se olus sas tha ithela na ksero an h Modern Classic Cruises ehi sxesi me tin  Classic International Cruises to Potamianos stin Portogalia giati diavasa os diefthis Akti Miaouli 87 pou ine h vasi Epirotiki-Potamianos. Efkaristo poli. Raimondo

----------


## Ellinis

O Ποταμιάνος της Πορτογαλλίας είναι συγγενής των Ποταμιάνων της Ακτής Μιαούλης. Ωστόσο έχει κάνει τη δικιά του πορεία που δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την Ηπειρωτική. 
Η Monarch/Modern Classic Cruises είναι εταιρεία των Κολλάκη (Majestic Cruises) και των Ποταμιάνων της άλλοτε Ηπειρωτικής.

----------


## starce

File ellinis se efkaristo gia tis amesis apandisis.

----------


## El Greco

I eteria tin lene pleon Mediterranean Classic Cruises opos tha dite kai sto site www.mccruises.gr

----------


## starce

Many thanks for the information

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

> I eteria tin lene pleon Mediterranean Classic Cruises opos tha dite kai sto site www.mccruises.gr


Μα τι γίνεται; Γιατί ξανάλλαξαν το όνομα;  :Confused:

----------


## El Greco

poli emporiko einai to Mediterranean Classic Cruisses, kai mallon poli epitiximeno tha tous bgi!!

----------


## Ellinis

Καλύτερο από το Modern Classic. Μα πως είχαν καταφέρει να συνδύασουν τα δύο; Μοντέρνες Κλασσικές Κρουαζιέρες.... Σαν να λέμε ο πιτσιρικάς εξηντάρης!

----------


## Samion

το άλλαξαν μετά δικαστικό αγώνα με την ομώνυμη αεροπορική εταιρεία που προυπήρχε....

----------


## Ellinis

τη Monarch Air εννοείς;

----------


## Samion

ναι, θα τη βρεις απλά σαν Monarch..
http://flights.monarch.co.uk/

----------


## dimitris

Στον Πειραια λοιπον διπλα στην παγοδα απο χθες τα ξημερωματα...
star gemini.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στην ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας εμφανίζονται στο στόλο της και τα HERMES και AEGEAN GLORY. Οι κρουαζιέρες στα νησιά γκόλφ :shock: του Σαρωνικού (έτσι γράφει _Saronic Golf Islands_...) δεν έχουν ανακοινωθεί.
Εντάξει ο ΕΡΜΗΣ είναι του Ποταμιάνου και συνδέεται με την εταιρεία αλλά το ΑΕGEAN GLORY τι σχέση έχει;

----------


## olympiacos7

Ela nte???kai kata poson 8a doulepsoun auta ta ploia,einai ena erwthma..Fainetai oti h Mediterannean Cruises mpainei dunamika sto tomea ths ellinikhs krouazieras se duskolous kairous...arage 8a anteksei?

----------


## esperos

> Στην ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας εμφανίζονται στο στόλο της και τα HERMES και AEGEAN GLORY. Οι κρουαζιέρες στα νησιά γκόλφ :shock: του Σαρωνικού (έτσι γράφει _Saronic Golf Islands_...) δεν έχουν ανακοινωθεί.
> Εντάξει ο ΕΡΜΗΣ είναι του Ποταμιάνου και συνδέεται με την εταιρεία αλλά το ΑΕGEAN GLORY τι σχέση έχει;


 
Πράγματι  υπάρχει  ένας  γρίφος  σχετικά  με  το  AEGEAN  GLORY  γιατί  η  Υδραϊκή  το  δίνει  στην  ιστοσελίδα  της  ότι  της  ανήκει  αλλά  και  βλέπουμε  από  την  παρακάτω  φωτογραφία  της  περασμένης  Κυριακής  ότι  η  τσιμινιέρα  του  έίναι  βαμμένη  κίτρινη,  τελικά  που  ανήκει  δεν  ξέρουμε.

AEGEAN GLORY.jpg

----------


## starce

File esperos kalimera kai kalo mina. To link ths Mediterranean Classic vixni Hermes kai Aegean Glory sthn fleet list

----------


## Ellinis

> Ela nte???kai kata poson 8a doulepsoun auta ta ploia,einai ena erwthma..Fainetai oti h Mediterannean Cruises mpainei dunamika sto tomea ths ellinikhs krouazieras se duskolous kairous...arage 8a anteksei?


Δεν είμαι σίγουρος πόσο δυναμικά μπαίνει... τα πλοία που θα ταξιδέψουν (Athena, Vision Star) είναι απλά ναυλωμένα. Το δικό της (blue monarch) το πουλάει και διαφημίζει το παροπλισμένο Ερμή. Εμένα δε μου φαίνεται και πολύ δυναμική η κατάσταση...

----------


## olympiacos7

Ennow oti fetos paei na xtuphsei to Louh naulwnontas 2 sugrxona ploia anti twn Blue Monarch kai Ruby,oso na nai auto deixnei mia gerh allagh..

----------


## AegeanIslands

Αν μια διαχειριστρια εταιρεια το 2009 διαθετει 2 πλοια ναυλωμενα το ενα κατασκευης του 1948 και ενα αξιολογο πλοιο του 90' ,τον παροπλισμενο ΕΡΜΗ και το ΜΥΚΗΝΑΙ για ημερισια , το BLUE MONARCH παροπλισμενο λογω μη συμμορφωσης με την SOLAS θεωρειται δυναμικη παρουσια στο χωρο,τοτε ισως θα πρεπει να παραδεχτουμε πως ανηκουμε σε τριτοκοσμικη χωρα που ο χρονος μας εχει προσπερασει προ πολλου.

----------


## olympiacos7

ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΝΕΑ ΑΡΧΗ ΣΤΟ ΤΟΜΕΑ ΤΗ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΠΡΟΣΘΗΚΗ ΤΩΝ 2 ΑΥΤΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ( ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑΥΛΩΜΕΝΩΝ) ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΗΣΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ VISION STAR EINAI ΕΝΑ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΓΙΑ 3-4 ΗΜΕΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ KAI TO ATHENA EINAI EΞΙΣΟΥ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΓΙΑ 7ΗΜΕΡΑ,ΑΣΧΕΤΩΣ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΥ 1948 ΣΕ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΝΑΚΑΙΝΙΣΤΕΙ ΠΛΗΡΩΣ ΤΟ 2004 (ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΑ ΞΕΠΕΡΝΩΝΤΑΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ) ΑΠΟ ΤΗ FESTIVAL ΚΑΙ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΠΛΗΡΕΙ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΜΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ SOLAS 2010 ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.ΤΩΡΑ ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΗΣΟΥΝ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ BLUE MONARCH ΗΔΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΟΣ ΠΩΛΗΣΗ

----------


## despo

Και απο την Monarch εγεννήθη η Modern, απο την οποία εγεννήθη η Classic ! Δηλαδή προέκυψε κατα τα φαινόμενα η Πορτογαλέζικη CIC-Cruises. Τι άλλο θα δουν τα μάτια μας ακόμα...

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος πόσο δυναμικά μπαίνει... τα πλοία που θα ταξιδέψουν (Athena, Vision Star) είναι απλά ναυλωμένα. Το δικό της (blue monarch) το πουλάει και διαφημίζει το παροπλισμένο Ερμή. Εμένα δε μου φαίνεται και πολύ δυναμική η κατάσταση...


Aris, have just noticed that the MCC website is being uploaded with details of the Easy Cruise Life. Presumably this is a last ditch attempt at obtaining a vessel at short notice to operate their 3/4 day cruise programme due to start tomorrow 1st May. Obviously they have not been able to secure the Ocean Countess which is anchored in Elevsis. This seems really strange as its owned by Majestic Cruises which in turn owns MCC.

Anyway its an interesting development even though the ship itself is not very attractive. I wonder how passengers will feel when they board this converted ferry rather than one of their ''Classic'' ships!
Its obvious that due to the recession Easycruise does'nt seem to have the numbers to operate the ship themselves.

All the best Henry. :Confused:

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Further to my previous post I have just heard from a colleague that MCC announced a couple of weeks ago that they would not be operating any ships directly this comiung season. I was not aware of this!

Apparently after the Vision Star and Athena fiascos plus the reduced number of pax due to the economic recession has made the company review its operation this summer. It is taking some space on Easycruise probably just to service its regular clients and keep the company going not as I suggested previously by chartering Easy Cruise Life.

Seems the only winner out of all this will be Louis who now have the monopoly on the market.

Cheers Henry.

----------


## Ellinis

Sad outcome for MCC... it seems that their only sailings this year were the ones done by Arion in April (if they did took place for MCC).

----------


## Pavliaris

Παιδια η εταιρεια περνει ευκολα δοκιμους πλοιαρχους???

----------


## Ellinis

Μια βόλτα με έφερε στο σάιτ της Monarch για να δώ οτι διαφημίζει το ΖΕΝΙΤΗ, με σήμα μια παραλλαγή από το σημαιάκι της άλλοτε Ηπειρωτικής και με εταιρική επωνυμία "Five Continent Cruises". H δε διεύθυνση της εταιρείας "μαρτυρά" και τα αφεντικά της : "_87, Akti Miaouli, Epirotiki Building"_

fcc.jpg

----------

